# how to import data from tally to msexcel



## veen5898 (Dec 31, 2006)

Can anyone tell me that how to import tally's data into ms excel.
and any special workings in tally software.


----------



## Kiran.dks (Dec 31, 2006)

It is possible to import ODBC Tally data into excel.
>Open Excel
>Data
>Import External Data
>Import Data
>Select the file type to ODBC tally
>Click Ok to import the data . Also specify columns to import.


----------



## Ramakrishnan (Jan 3, 2007)

Kiran_tech_mania said:
			
		

> It is possible to import ODBC Tally data into excel.
> >Open Excel
> >Data
> >Import External Data
> ...



Tally should be open while doing the above. Needless to say, the particular Company in Tally should also be open. Otherwise one cannot import data. Anyway, How do you know the workings of so many software?


----------



## Kiran.dks (Jan 3, 2007)

Yep. Tally should be opened to perform the import. It was implied. Anyways thanks for pointing it out rama. I know it becoz I once did it for a project work during my studies.


----------

